# Forced Recording Warning.



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I found a forced recording for NFL Red Zone in my timers lastnight. Sorry didn't catch the date I had it gone before I realized to even look.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

I also noticed this lastnight. I thought it showed that it was to record later today or tonight. I don't remember the time.:icon_dumm

This was the first time I had seen this before.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

OH NOOOOOOO A ONE MINUTE RECORDINNNNNNNNNNNG

I deleted it when I woke up.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> OH NOOOOOOO A ONE MINUTE RECORDINNNNNNNNNNNG
> 
> I deleted it when I woke up.


I hear ya!

Doesn't seem like such a big deal... as long as it remains a very short recording. Is this common?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It informs you that NFL Red Zone is free this Sunday. People complain that Dish forces them to view this stuff, but they complain when Dish does not tell them when they get something like this for free. Watch it and learn or delete it, it is only one minute and not even in HD.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Not common, I can count on one hand how many of these I have received in the last few years.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw it yesterday and deleted it.

What I find most annoying about these recordings being forced down our throats is the priority. When you schedule a new recording, it goes down to the bottom of the priority list. But when they force a recording on you it's up at the top of the list.

I would be really annoyed if a show I wanted to record got bumped because their obnoxious high-priority advertisement generated a conflict. So, it's only a minute long, but that's enough to clobber a much longer recording if the conditions are right.

And yes, even though it was scheduled for 3:00 am, there are shows I record at that time -- several networks repeat shows again late at night, and I often choose those later versions as the one to record so there are less conflicts with the prime-time shows that are not recorded.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Its a Damned if they do, Damned if the Don't type of thing. 
3:02 Eastern, 12:02 Pacific am, pretty good time to avoid conflicts, as not many people are already recording 2 shows. Noticed it didn't start at the top of the hour, so if somebody was recording 2 shows, that were set to go off at 3am or 12am, depending on timezone, this timer would have been skipped as DVR events were already running.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

"Its a Damned if they do, Damned if the Don't type of thing."

Exactly! One day you read how "Dish doesn't tell us what's going on." The next you've got grown men whining about a 1 minute recording "OMG Dish is using up my DVR!"

People need to get a grip.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Cold Irons said:


> "Its a Damned if they do, Damned if the Don't type of thing."
> 
> Exactly! One day you read how "Dish doesn't tell us what's going on." The next you've got grown men whining about a 1 minute recording "OMG Dish is using up my DVR!"
> 
> People need to get a grip.


Well I could see somebody getting upset if this caused them to miss a recording or something. 
Somebody at Dish was thinking ahead, and that person needs a promotion as sometimes I think there aren't enough people at Dish that think ahead. By making it start at :02 minutes after the hour, it would have been skipped if a user had 2 recordings already running or set to go off at the 3,2,1,12 am top of the hour, or were already running. Only conflict would have been if a user somehow had 2 timers set to go off at :02 minutes after the hr in there timezone, very unlikely. 
If its the choice of having a 1 min recording go off at a off peak, and pretty non conflicting timezone once every blue moon, or have a guide filled up with add's 24/7 that I can't skip, please give me the Blue Moon, 1 minute recording.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

GrumpyBear said:


> Well I could see somebody getting upset if this caused them to miss a recording or something.
> Somebody at Dish was thinking ahead, and that person needs a promotion as sometimes I think there aren't enough people at Dish that think ahead. By making it start at :02 minutes after the hour, it would have been skipped if a user had 2 recordings already running or set to go off at the 3,2,1,12 am top of the hour, or were already running. Only conflict would have been if a user somehow had 2 timers set to go off at :02 minutes after the hr in there timezone, very unlikely.
> If its the choice of having a 1 min recording go off at a off peak, and pretty non conflicting timezone once every blue moon, or have a guide filled up with add's 24/7 that I can't skip, please give me the Blue Moon, 1 minute recording.


I would second that response. It was pretty ingenious to start the event at :02 minutes after the hr. Lets take a collection and send the poor guy a free lunch.:righton:


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm glad I read the last 2 responses I didnt look at the time when I immediately deleted it but was hot that it was #1 on my priority list. If it dosen't interfere with my other timers and Isn't happening too often I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Its a Damned if they do, Damned if the Don't type of thing.
> 3:02 Eastern, 12:02 Pacific am, pretty good time to avoid conflicts, as not many people are already recording 2 shows. Noticed it didn't start at the top of the hour, so if somebody was recording 2 shows, that were set to go off at 3am or 12am, depending on timezone, this timer would have been skipped as DVR events were already running.


OK. Now I know why I missed Letterman because I record Conan also. And why couldn't this have been set with the "new" coding, last priority, and repeated every hour between 12:02 am and 5:02 am? Oh, right, nobody at Dish Network gets their TV through an Echostar DVR.

You are right if you think I'm emailing [email protected]


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> OK. Now I know why I missed Letterman because I record Conan also. And why couldn't this have been set with the "new" coding, last priority, and repeated every hour between 12:02 am and 5:02 am? Oh, right, nobody at Dish Network gets their TV through an Echostar DVR.
> 
> You are right if you think I'm emailing [email protected]


You had 5 one minute recordings?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> You had 5 one minute recordings?


No. If you set up "new" timers to go off say at 8 pm organized into priorities, then set a timer to go for an 8:32 to 8:34 show with a higher priority, one of your 8 pm timers will get bumped.

When you set the third timer yourself, a screen pops up allowing you to choose whether you want this newer timer to bump the old one.

I didn't get that option when I had two one hour shows scheduled for 11:35 pm and they set a timer with a higher priority for 12:02 pm.

So I'm concerned, because even though I would have deleted Letterman anyway as he didn't have any guests on we wanted to see, I don't want this to happen again.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

What annoys me about this stupid advertisement recordings is that you can't delete the timer. Okay you can delete it but after about 15 minutes it is back again. I had nothing recorded at that time but I would have been annoyed if I did have two thing recorded for there stupid rip-off NFL RedZone junk.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

I just sent dishnet a unpleasant email about them recording that junk on my dvr.

It will be commercials next.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

If ads were put in proper places, I wouldn't have such a negative attitude towards them.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I agree. It should ALWAYS be at the bottom of the event list. Sure, 3am doesn't sound like anything should be important - but when the networks and everyone else are rolling out new shows, the re-running of the primetime blocks of cable networks in the wee hours is a 'backup source' for many.

Attempting to communicate new stuff to the users? Good.
Putting that communication at the top of the event list? Bad.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Cold Irons said:


> "Its a Damned if they do, Damned if the Don't type of thing."
> 
> Exactly! One day you read how "Dish doesn't tell us what's going on." The next you've got grown men whining about a 1 minute recording "OMG Dish is using up my DVR!"
> 
> People need to get a grip.


It's not "Damned if they don't." I've already received junk mail about it in my physical mail box, in my email mail box, and if I recall correctly as a slinger in with my monthly bill. Why do I need junk mail on my DVR as well?

It's not about them using up a minute's worth of disk space. It's about them ramming junk mail down our throats, and making it top priority so that it has the potential to bump something that we we really wanted to be recorded.



GrumpyBear said:


> Somebody at Dish was thinking ahead, and that person needs a promotion


I think that person needs to be drawn and quartered! (Just like the people who first thought of sending massive junk mailings and spam.) Half the problem is that I see this as being the start of a trend. I can picture a future where my DVR is clogged up with hundreds of these 1 minute recordings, especially when they figure out they can generate a revenue stream by selling forced recordings to advertisers. I can also picture the day when a special commercial is played when you press the skip ahead button (like on some TiVo units) and I can picture when starting to play a recording forces one of these one minute advertisements to play (which can't be skipped) like you see on some DVDs and on-line video streams.

If it stays like it is, it's bad enough. But I can see it getting worse. Much worse. It always seems to start innocently enough... but then it grows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably a better option would be for Dish to push these things as "On Demand" and then have a popup or something that could tell you that there is an important ad from Dish downloaded overnight. That way the timers wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw it and deleted it. Found it funny that they chose 3:02 AM to record when the update default time is 3:00 AM.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

otnipj3s said:


> Saw it and deleted it. Found it funny that they chose 3:02 AM to record when the update default time is 3:00 AM.


 Just another indication of...oh, never mind. My email to [email protected]:


> *Subject:* This was unacceptable
> 
> Last night Dish Network created a forced recording timer on all DVR's for a short recording telling us all about "NFL Redzone" at 12:02 pm Pacific Time. The timer was coded to be "top priority" and "once."
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI... when I saw the timer that night (before it happened), I went into the schedule and "Skip"ped it... so I never got the recording overnight.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

I deleted it as well. The only reason I noticed was a timer in my list labeled as a "Locked Event".


----------

